# Just another Fitness-Chick



## Cecilia (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey everyone...

Just kind of fumbled on to this site- and see lots of interesting info. I LOVE to weight train and challenge myself- so this seems like a good place to learn. I am currently trying to put on some muscle and do my first figure comp in the fall. I hope to learn a lot from you all!

xoxo


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

woo hoo, another fitness chick!!  You'll find a ton of great info. here, welcome!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2005)

Cecilia welcome to IM!


----------



## asiansensation (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome! You surely have found a great bodybuilding/fitness site . We are all learning from each other.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2005)

asiansensation said:
			
		

> Welcome! You surely have found a great bodybuilding/fitness site . We are all learning from each other.



What do we learn from Vieope?  

Welcome C.


----------



## Todd_ (Jun 2, 2005)

whats up, im the leader of this forum

sent me your topless pics first


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 2, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> whats up, im the leader of this forum
> 
> sent me your topless pics first


Grow up.

Welcome Cecilia


----------



## NewSpawn (Jun 2, 2005)

*Welcome*

you'll find a lot of good stuff here. hope you reach all your goals you set and more.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> whats up, im the leader of this forum
> 
> sent me your topless pics first


don't be an embarassment to the other guys on the board.   and good luck being single your whole life.


----------



## Todd_ (Jun 2, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> don't be an embarassment to the other guys on the board.   and good luck being single your whole life.



good luck finding the love of your life online loser


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

i'm a female... and i've found him, don't worry.


----------



## Todd_ (Jun 2, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> i'm a female... and i've found him, don't worry.



im very proud of you! 

which fine southern state are you from anyway? I bet you two are a pair of winners. 

and I find it humorous that you assume I am single due to the fun I have online.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What do we learn from Vieope?
> 
> Welcome C.



_http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1012139&postcount=24_


----------



## Cecilia (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the entertaining welcome!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

what are your goals? what is your current workout plan? still doing the comp in the fall? sorry, lots of Q's!!


----------



## Cecilia (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Cris...
My goals -are to put on a few lbs of muscle- and cut back the fat. For the next 6 weeks- my plan is to bring my BF down a tad- then after the 6 weeks of cutting, I will enter a mass gain period and see how that goes.

To cut- I am going to do a 4-day split with 6 days of cardio. When I start my mass gain- I am considering either Dual Factor Training- or an Escalated Density Program. I just read about DFT- but I have a friend who is a female BB who had FANTASTIC results doing EDT. Have you tried either? I am on the shorter side- 5'2" and have a body type that LOVES to put on muscle.... so I think as long as I truly challenge myself and eat the right things, I should do well.

OH and YES- I am planning on competing this fall!  My first Figure comp. How about you? Do you compete? What are your current goals?

xoxo


----------

